# Ball Height 2010 250Rs



## Bill and Teresa Pearce (Jun 15, 2008)

We just bought a new towing vehicle (a F150). The back of the vehicle sits a little higher than our previous tow vehicle (Expedition). Does anyone know what the ball height for the 2010 250 RS is supposed to be? I need to run to the hitch shop to get the ball dropped but I don't know to what height. I know that for the 2008 25RS that we had, it was supposed to be 23" to the top of the ball. Thanks for any info you can provide!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

What kind of hitch do you have? ON EDIT: Sorry, didn't see the reese dual cam listed in your signature!

Sorry, I don't recall the exact height measurement, but you could easily measure with the trailer level form the ground to the top of the trailer coupler.

This should give you an approximate ball height.


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

I changed to a 3/4 ton truck and the hitch had to be dropped. The dealer said to level out the trailer unhitched and back up the truck with ball attached. The top of the ball should be about 1.5 inches above the receiver bottom edge. Adjust the ball hitch at this time. So when hitched, and some weight in the truck and trailer, the whole setup should be fairly straight. But you do want the trailer flat so the the tires wear better and the sway control works the way it's supposed to.


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

the ball height on my 250rs is 24.5"


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

I too had the same question. New TV and now a new hitch.

Thank you Bill and Teresa for asking.

Thank you everyone for your answers.

Kelly


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Not the exact answer you were looking for, but my 230RS came up to 24".

JR


----------

